# Wax on white paint



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi 

After years of owning dark cars I have now crossed into the light side and got a frozen white Bmw E46 convertible. What type wax and or sealants would you suggest to use. 

Tia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Kamikaze ISM coating topped with Angelwax Enigma wax on my white car at the moment! :argie:


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

White and silver don't show depth as well as darker colours, so you need to add it yourself by layering. After polishing my silver car gets a coat of Poorboys White Diamond, purely a glaze with no protection but really helps the flake pop. Many people recommend a sealant to give a crisp look on white but I prefer to layer wax so it gets two coats of Collinite 845 Insulator wax which is pretty tough stuff in itself but also gives a great wet shine. After that it gets spritzed with Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer after every wash and that is still showing deep gloss after 8 months or so, including through winter.


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thinking about it I would like to use a sealant as I have never experimented with them. After a sealant could use P40 after every weekend wash? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Obsession Phantom works great on my white V40!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Gtechniq C2V3 was my go to sealant on white but now moved onto wax and using BH DSW with good results, i`m not into buying expensive waxes when a 250ml tub for £15 does the same job and lasts longer.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I've got OCD Nebula on 2 white cars. It looks pretty good in all honesty.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I reckon FK1000P would do well on white.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

CarPro Reflect used to refine the finish, and finished in Fusso



















To be fair, FK1000P would look very similar but it's not as durable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Ammo Reflex hands done just fantastic!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> Ammo Reflex hands done just fantastic!


I would love to try this:argie: but can't justify the shipping cost:wall:

Rrr well you never know some kind person just might send me a sample


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

chongo said:


> I would love to try this:argie: but can't justify the shipping cost:wall:
> 
> Rrr well you never know some kind person just might send me a sample


Don't hold your breath wating for that to happen :lol:
Carpro essence topped with E+ is pretty outstanding on light colours.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

chongo said:


> I would love to try this:argie: but can't justify the shipping cost:wall:
> 
> Rrr well you never know some kind person just might send me a sample


I'm going to be getting my brother to send across a bottle or two in the not to distant future so I'll ping you a pm before I order it if you're interested :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

cossiecol said:


> I'm going to be getting my brother to send across a bottle or two in the not to distant future so I'll ping you a pm before I order it if you're interested :thumb:


Definitely mate if you don't mind:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ultra Detail said:


> Don't hold your breath wating for that to happen :lol:
> Carpro essence topped with E+ is pretty outstanding on light colours.


Didn't have to wait that long:wave:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

FK1000p

Zaino Z2


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

chongo said:


> Definitely mate if you don't mind:thumb:


Yeah no worries bud :thumb:


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok it's probably not worth the twine but swissvax crystal rock on solid white looks great.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Given the review on here Wowos Crystal Sealant would seem to be well worth a go.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

chongo said:


> Didn't have to wait that long:wave:


Indeed you did'nt, there are a few kind souls left on the planet :lol:


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for all of your replies. What would be the process of applying sealant then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Depends on the sealant. Your average liquid or cream sealant will be a simple wipe on thinly with a foam or Microfibre applicator, wait to cure, buff lightly to remove.

However things like FK1000P are applied similarly to a wax - and Crystal Sealant would have it's own application method again.

Best to decide on a product first then ask how best to apply it.


----------



## O.C.D Waxes (Jan 10, 2017)

I used to use Poor Boys White Diamond glaze topped with Meg's Mirror Glaze No.16 wax when I had my white car, worked a treat!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

For a quick, cheap, durable (well I've always found it so) & with a great finish you can't beat Sonax BSD on white IMO :thumb:

Oh & the beading! :doublesho

My old solid ibis white Audi A4 with Sonax BSD applied -





For the price, what have you got to lose ?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Zymol glasur looks brilliant on lighter cars and is very hydrophobic


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Just used M&K Show Car at the weekend on my white V40 and it looks fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

Raven that finish on the WRX is stunning.
I am a tight bugger, but am tempted to buy both products looking at your images.
Any insights on either product?
Thanks bud
Dm


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. So much choice. I am keen to us CG P40. I assume I wash the usual way then polish with SRP then top with P40. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

